# Will Leopard run on a G4 Powerbook?



## DammitJanet (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm getting a G4 Powerbook used from a friend, and I want to know if I'll be able to run Leopard on it when the time comes.

The specs are Powerbook G4 17" - 1.67ghz /1GB RAM /100GB HDD /(SuperDrive)


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

It should run it, although you may see quite a slowdown from 10.4.

There are only speculations right now, but I think it is safe to say that you will need at least a 32 MB video card and a G4 as a bare minimum requirement. But who knows, they could bump everything below a G5 from support, thats up to them. 

You should be safe with your G4, but nothing official.


----------



## DammitJanet (Apr 14, 2006)

Great, thanks.

I'll inquire as to what kind of video card it has, and I'm planning on adding another gig of ram.


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

You should have no problem running 10.5.
Unlike Vista, Apple tries to support as much hardware as possible. Anyway:


> For those who are worried about the requirements of the said OS, don't fret, the readme on the beta copies handed out clarified everything (it's definitely no Vista in terms of memory requirements).
> 
> System Requirements:
> an Intel processor or a PowerPC G4 or G5 processor
> ...


----------

